# Best brand of Loco



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

HI everyone, i am new to the forum and hope to contribute as much as possible
I am in the planning stage of my layout, i will build a 4x8 table with a small add on to make up a L shape. I also plan to buy the Zephyr DCC set. 

What brand of rolling stock and Locos do you guys consider to offer the best quality and value

Second question : where could i Look for info on wiring and the electronics of a control panel 

thanks
Martin


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I would track down tankist and check his post history for details on building your own control panel. Pretty slick.

Do you have a plan for the 4x8+L we can check out?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

For best loco and rolling stock also consider price. You can get a top of the line loco and have no cash left for the track. You might want to look at the used market and see if what you want is out there. Personally I like Athearn BB, Walthers rolling stock kits, and RoundHouse. Then again I run DC, like building kits and prefer to run a wide variety of cars. 

For detail som of the best for the price I have seen are the Athearn Genesis. I have built Kato kits that have great detail, I would not use their couplers again though.


----------



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys
Actually i am really struggling to commit to a track plan now.
I have 4 or 5 I saw in the Atlas Books I like, but I am afraid to make a mistake
Where else could I look for inspiration? Any insights?
I already have some turnouts bought for the future plan

Martin


----------



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice tkruger!

I am already looking at ebay and other sources for some used stuff.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Roach, welcome to the forum! Go to this address and download the (free) demo: http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

It's a very easy, user-friendly program that lets you experiment with up to 50 lengths of track or turnouts. Use it to design your own track plan, based on what amount of space you have. It will save you from buying track and accessories you can't use. If you're like me, you'll eventually decide to buy the program---it's reasonably-priced.

Best wishes, and it's nice to have you join us!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Roach said:


> Actually i am really struggling to commit to a track plan now.
> I have 4 or 5 I saw in the Atlas Books I like, but I am afraid to make a mistake
> Where else could I look for inspiration? Any insights?
> I already have some turnouts bought for the future plan


this state of "planning block" is not uncommon at all . 4x8 however pretty much dictates the type of your layout. looking around, and then playing around with rail is the best thing you can do. and do not worry, in most cases the very layout will not be perfect. the point is to break ground and build something and then improve. otherwise you will just get stuck planning, never placing rail or running trains, get bored and abandon the entire thing.

i will post some stuff for inspiration when i get home (if i remember)


as for control panel, below is how i see it (_well, i see it much more elaborate actually. that is what i managed to pull off. nex one will be more fun_). 
see my sig for step by step writeup. well, not a "how-to" but more like what it took me to get there.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

You might want to consider getting a temporary oval working just to try out items like locos and cars that you get while planing the layout. Also this would give you a test bed to try different circuits and wiring methods out for your control pannel prior to going the the full plan. I did this and it helped me to realize that my original panel would be to small.


----------



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

I tried the Anyrail program this afternoon and its great . Thanks for the input
Actually my layout will be 4x8 with a 4x3 add on to form an L shap table.
I am looking at the Pretzel plan from Atlas and I think this it what I will be starting with. I will probably add a yard at the bottom of it. 

As for my panel , I already bought 2 color led and starting experimenting with them with success. I am thinking of using the deluxe undertable switch machine from atlas(wich includes a relay) to power the leds on my control panel as well as some dwarf signals for my turnouts. 

Bench building starts next week! I will keep you guys in the loop.
Martin


----------



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

oh I forgot , Tankist . your panel looks great! This is what I would like for myself.


----------



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

project is under way , bought the cork today, some tracks , etc....
I will try and keep a photo journal of the brand new build


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:

even if you don't plan to keep extencive blog for others, documenting your progress is a good idea. if only for self reference later.


----------

